# Blood patch-62273



## Liza559 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a Neuro IR MD who has performed a Blood patch for cranial hypotension and has injected the blood in 4 different areas through out the spine. Would you only charge 62273 x1 plus 77003, or 62273 by each level with a modifier?
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 15, 2010)

It's my understanding that 62273 is reported once per session.  Now...CMS has a *MUE of 2*.

2=An MUE for a HCPCS/CPT code is the maximum units of service that a provider would report under most circumstances for a single beneficiary on a single date of service.

This tells me that it's possible to report twice, in one day, *IF* the documenation can support medical necessity.

As a note..."CMS is concerned that providers will incorrectly interpret MUE values as utilization guidelines. MUE values do NOT represent units of service that may be reported without concern about medical review. *Providers should continue to only report services that are medically reasonable and necessary."*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/08_MUE.asp#TopOfPage

Click "Medically Unlikely Edits"


----------



## Liza559 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, I thought the same also.


----------

